# Mouth call beginner... Help with a "prrrr"



## 9Left

Well, maybe not a " beginner" but I am fairly new to using a mouth call and I've been practicing for literally 5 months... I normally stick with box calls and slates but I just love the hands free advantage of a mouth call ... Here's the problem... I can't get a nice sounding., soft, "purr" yet... I've watched literally every you tube instructional video there is.. Yet every time I try it sounds like crap , the times I do get it out... It just seems way too loud ..,, I've tried HS calls, primos, zink calls and a couple others.... Any tricks from veteran callers would be appreciated.....


----------



## caseyroo

Make sure you to use your lips. Let air go through them, and literally purr with them. Once get hang of it, it's pretty easY.


----------



## Snook

Lot of guys flutter their tongue against the reeds. I personally have a difficult time doing that. I can purr with my lips but to me it's not as realistic sounding. Just use your slate to purr. Or just keep practicing till you figure it out. I would definitely stick with a 2 or 3 reed call with thin reeds. With all that said cutting and yelping is the most important sounds to call a bird so I would not beat my throat up figuring it out...Lol


----------



## Flathead76

Very little air pressure. Then pretend that you are gargling mouth wash.


----------



## marshal45

I also prrr by using the lip method.... It is a very effective call to get gobblers that just won't commit to come closer...only problem I have found is when wearing my face mask it puts too much pressure on my lips to purr. Just something else to consider


----------



## 9Left

Thanks for replies fellas... Gonna keep practicing but we're getting close to hunting time soon so I'm reserving the mouth call prrr as a last resort.... I'm confident with my slate for now


----------



## weasel

9Left said:


> Thanks for replies fellas... Gonna keep practicing but we're getting close to hunting time soon so I'm reserving the mouth call prrr as a last resort.... I'm confident with my slate for now


its hard to beat slate and glass calls that's all I use.


----------



## Guest

I make a purr using the back of my throat rather than my lips. Almost like your trying to get flem out of the back of your throat.(sorry...I couldn't think of a better way to describe it) Just a little air pressure with the call pressed up pretty tight to the roof of your mouth.


----------



## kernal83

You need to trill your tongue like the Spanish RR. you can YouTube videos on voice techniques to it. I can now do it but takes some concentration but I don't usually feel confident with a bird in close yet. 

I haven't killed tons of turkeys. But they've all come from mouth calls. Just so versatile and easily my most confident call.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

If you can figure it out it drives the birds crazy. It's my favorite way to finish a bird and get it that extra few yards into range! Keep practicing! You'll figure it out!


----------



## Mason52

I could never do it with my lips very well either but by growling in the back of my throat like was mentioned earlier I can purr like a champ load or soft and I never have a problem anymore. I have way more control then I ever did trying to flutter my lips or tongue. I heard about it about 25 years ago when I bought some mouth calls by some obscure gut selling them with a cassette tape included. Put that call in my mouth while listening to the tape and bingo purring like a champ. tried it with the box full of other diaphragm calls I had and it worked with all of them no problem...


----------



## anglerNpurgatory

The only way I can make a purr is by motorboating with my lips. Wet your lips well and keep the tip of your tongue close to the reeds. I can get a range of volumes and tones that way. Sure got the hen that attacked my decoy this morning fired up.


----------

